# iMac 27" & ATI Radeon HD 4850



## alexandre.bantz (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi été très excité par la sortie des nouveaux iMac en particulier le 27".
Comme vous pouvez le voir sur ma signature, je dispose d'un iMac 24" et c'est un peu léger pour les jeux sous boot camp, même si, n'étant pas un hard gamer, cela me convient quand même relativement. (Même si je peut faire une croix sur Call Of Duty 4 ou le dernier Need for Speed)

On parle beaucoup des nouveaux processeurs quad core mais quid des cartes graphiques?
Si j'ai bien compris même la HD 4850 est une carte d'ancienne génération... 
Sera-t-elle assez puissante pour supporter correctement une résolution de 2 560 x 1 440?

Ne vaut il pas mieux attendre une mise à jour ultérieure?

Merci d'avance des vos avis et conseils!


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

Même question


----------



## bartmanb (26 Octobre 2009)

De même j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'elle va donner la config avec le i5 et la ATI Radeon HD 4850 mais je crois que pour ça va falloir attendre les bench d'ici mi-novembre... En tout cas j'espère que cette config permettra de faire tourner les jeux les plus récents en résolution native et avec des paramètres de graphisme élevés


----------



## physalys (26 Octobre 2009)

Sur son site, Apple met en valeur la puissance des cartes graphiques des nouveaux imac en se basant sur des résolutions de type 1 600 x 1 200 ou 1 024 x 768. 

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/performance.html (en bas en petit en gris très clair )


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

physalys a dit:


> Sur son site, Apple met en valeur la puissance des cartes graphiques des nouveaux imac en se basant sur des résolutions de type 1 600 x 1 200 ou 1 024 x 768.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/performance.html (en bas en petit en gris très clair )



Héhé, ça change du 2560*1440. Grosso modo on pourra jouer sauf que ça ne prendra pas toute la surface de l'écran. Pas de détails amoindri du fait de ne pas utiliser la résolution native ?


----------



## stourot (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

pourquoi ne pas acheter une console style Xbox 360 ou PS3 ?

De cette facon, fini de changer d'ordinateur tout les 2 ans pour pouvoir jouer au dernier jeux à la mode. Quand j'était sur PC, les seules raisons qui me faisait renouveller mon matériel était de pouvoir jouer au derniers jeux sortis.

maintenant j'ai une xbox 360 et je joue en haute def, c 'est fluide et tres sympa. De plus sur console il n'y a plus de soucis a se demander si ta carte graphique est suffisamment puissante pour jouer dans telle résolution. les jeux sont optimisé pour la console.

en plus sur mac, pas possible de changer que la carte graphique donc ca fait cher....

enfin c'est mon avis perso.

bonne journée.


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

stourot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pourquoi ne pas acheter une console style Xbox 360 ou PS3 ?
> 
> ...



A vrai dire j'ai déjà une console de salon (PS3) mais je joue à des jeux tels que Left4Dead et je préfère sur l'ordinateur. De plus il se peut que j'achète Diablo 3 et je me vois mal y jouer sur console de salon (si il sort dessus !)

Pour le reste je rejoins tes arguments


----------



## Cybry (26 Octobre 2009)

La 4850 est une excellente carte, moderne, qui tape 10000 points à 3Dmark06.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4850.13975.0.html

A titre de comparaison la ge9600 des MBP fait 6000 points, la 4670 des imac 21,5' fait 7000 points, et la ge9400 des MB fait 1800 points...

Maintenant, le truc c'est que l'imac 27' a un écran immense (2 560 x 1 440 ), et peut-être que pour des jeux très très gourmands il faudra descendre de résolution (par exemple passer en 1600x900) ou se passer d'antialiasing...


----------



## alexandre.bantz (27 Octobre 2009)

Donc d'après toi, pas besoin d'attendre un prochain rafraîchissement témoignant d'une réelle maturité de la gamme?


----------



## Cybry (27 Octobre 2009)

L'éternelle question du 'oui mais la prochaine gamme sera mieux...'.
Pour moi, soit tu as besoin aujourd'hui d'une nouvelle machine, et le 27 pouces plus 4850 est ce qui semble le mieux pouvoir te satisfaire (10000points 3Dmark06, mince alors, tu devrais sentir une énorme différence par rapport à ton ati HD2600 dans le 24'), soit le besoin n'est pas si urgent que ça, et dans ce cas, tu peux attendre ...  (mais tu sais, la prochaine gamme sera elle-même surpassée par la suivante, qui elle-même...)...


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Quand au core i5, il est considéré comme un des meilleurs choix pour le jeux, avec le Core i7-860 de l'iMac.

Ils sont plus performant que le i7-920 pour un prix en baisse.

(Source: Joystick)


----------



## metaplasme (27 Octobre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> L'éternelle question du 'oui mais la prochaine gamme sera mieux...'.
> Pour moi, soit tu as besoin aujourd'hui d'une nouvelle machine, et le 27 pouces plus 4850 est ce qui semble le mieux pouvoir te satisfaire (10000points 3Dmark06, mince alors, tu devrais sentir une énorme différence par rapport à ton ati HD2600 dans le 24'), soit le besoin n'est pas si urgent que ça, et dans ce cas, tu peux attendre ...  (mais tu sais, la prochaine gamme sera elle-même surpassée par la suivante, qui elle-même...)...



Le 4850-M peut faire du 10.000 points à 3dmark 2006... Mais seulement en *1024*768* selon notebookcheck http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4850.13975.0.html

Les performances doivent être à peu près celles d'une 8800gt disponible depuis déjà deux ans... Donc rien de sensationnel, d'autant plus que la résolution est immense et le nombre de pixel à afficher est presque 5x plus importants sur un mac 27" que sur un 17" en 1024*768.

Bon après cela devrait à peu près fonctionner en résolution native sur du Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2 ou encore sur un team fortress 2 mais oubliez les bioshock, far cry crysis et autre trucs dans le style.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Bioshock tu peux le faire tourner sur une petite config? Il est natif mac now et la configuration minimale permet de jouer sur Mac Mini alors l'iMac.....

Far Cry est assez ancien, la 4850 le gérera sans problème.

Seul Crysis reste lourd. 

PS: Qui a parlé de 4850M? Pas Apple en tout cas; Et vu la consommation électrique et la température ça ressemble à du matériel de bureau....


----------



## metaplasme (27 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bioshock tu peux le faire tourner sur une petite config? Il est natif mac now et la configuration minimale permet de jouer sur Mac Mini alors l'iMac.....
> 
> Far Cry est assez ancien, la 4850 le gérera sans problème.
> 
> ...



Je parlais évidemment d'un Far Cry2, 
Bioshock c'est limite sur un 19" avec une 8800gt en direct X alors bon en openGl sur un mac 27"... 
pour le reste le 4850 est probablement une version mobile, on sait déjà que la 4670 est une version mobile sous cadencée donc bon.

Pour la consommation importante du mac rien n'indique que cela soit dû à la carte graphique, le processeur est déjà un quad core (un i5 750 consomme jusqu'à 250Watt en charge) et l'écran est un 27" (rien que l'écran doit consommer dans les 60-70W, puisque l'on est déjà à 50W sur le LED cinema display à 200cd/m2), et une 4850 consomme allègrement plus de 100Watt donc on a vite dépassé la consommation indiqué par Apple.


----------



## Cybry (27 Octobre 2009)

> Le 4850-M peut faire du 10.000 points à 3dmark 2006... Mais seulement en 1024*768 selon notebookcheck http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI...0.13975.0.html



Je chipote mais si tu vas sur la page de notebook check et que tu suis 'more details' sous la barre de tests 3Dmark06, on voit 10965 points sous 1280x1024 avec un T9600.

Bien sûr on est loin de la résolution d'affichage du 27', mais ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que la 4850 est l'une des toutes meilleures cartes pour mobile du moment (voir les autres cartes sur notebookcheck pour comparaison), et que ce sera dur de trouver mieux.

Donc, si on fait le choix d'un iMac, il n'y aura pas mieux (je ne sais pas quelles sont les options pour les MacPro, mais le budget doit sévèrement s'envoler).

Si ce sont des performances de jeu sous windows qui sont recherchées, et jugées plus importantes que l'agrément d'utilisation d'OS X, alors il vaut peut être mieux se tourner vers un PC avec une (ou deux) grosses cartes...


----------



## alexandre.bantz (27 Octobre 2009)

La 4850 du 27" sera-t-elle significativement meilleure que la 2600HD ou la 8800GS du 24"?
Je ne parle pas de jouer aux tous derniers jeux avec les meilleures perf possibles mais au moins de pouvoir se satisfaire d'un jeu convenable en 2 560 x 1 440


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

La 4850 sera supérieure à la 2600 oui 

En même temps heureusement que les perfs augmentent avec le temps 

Sinon pour le Mac Pro il peut avoir plusieurs GT120 ou une HD4870 qui est plus puissante que la 4850 mais nécessite deux slots d'alimentation.


----------



## Cybry (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour comparer, scores 3Dmark06 des cartes que tu cites, à résolution d'affichage égale (1280*1024):
ATI HD 2600 : 3000 points
Nvidia GT120 : 5500 points
ATI 4670 : 7000 points
Ge8800gs(*): 8000 points
ATI 4850 : 10500 points

Source :  http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html 

Ca donne une échelle des performances des différentes cartes.

(*)en fait ge8800m gts produite spécifiquement pour les imacs sous le nom 8800gs, voir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_8_Series#8800_GS.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

La 8800 reste devant la 4670? 

Donc le processeur creuse l'écart et seulement lui?


----------



## alexandre.bantz (27 Octobre 2009)

Merci de vos réponses!
Effectivement la 4850 creuse l'écart! En revanche, à quelles cartes pourrait-on s'attendre dans les prochains 27"?

D'après la politique générale d'Apple concernant ses cartes graphique il s'agirait d'une carte déjà existante (et non une nouveauté voire une exclusivité) et ne donnant pas lieu à une réelle révolution non?


----------



## atari.fr (28 Octobre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Pour comparer, scores 3Dmark06 des cartes que tu cites, à résolution d'affichage égale (1280*1024):
> ATI HD 2600 : 3000 points
> Nvidia GT120 : 5500 points
> ATI 4670 : 7000 points
> ...



Super interessant
 pourtant j'ai une 8800 gs avec un 3,06 ghz et quand je mets un DVD RW video j'ai des soucis d'accrochage...
 mais pas avec un DVD video classique.... peut etre le lecteur DVD est leger ?


----------



## duracel (28 Octobre 2009)

alexandre.bantz a dit:


> En revanche, à quelles cartes pourrait-on s'attendre dans les prochains 27"?
> 
> D'après la politique générale d'Apple concernant ses cartes graphique il s'agirait d'une carte déjà existante (et non une nouveauté voire une exclusivité) et ne donnant pas lieu à une réelle révolution non?


 
Le 27' est à peine sorti, il est très délicat de spéculer sur la prochaine révision.
En partant de ton hypothèse, cela laisse des tas de possibilités.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Octobre 2009)

Rêvons sur du ATI HD5000.

Mais pas avant un an


----------



## figaro (28 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Rêvons sur du ATI HD5000.
> 
> Mais pas avant un an



Pas sûr que j'ai la patience, déjà qu'une livraison fin novembre/début décembre "m'angoisse" lol


----------



## bartmanb (29 Octobre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai un imac 24" qui date d'un an maintenant avec la 8800gs et j'avoue que pour le moment j'ai pas eu trop de soucis côté jeux. Maintenant c'est vrai que je me demande comme pas mal de gamers (même si j'ai une ps3) si la HD 4850 permettra de faire tourner des jeux récents tels que nfs shift, tropico 3, city xl, ou le dernier operation flashpoint en résolution native... Je vois en tout cas que sous 3D mark la ATI s'en sort avec 2000 points de plus donc ça doit être quand même assez sympa... A quand le SLI pour l'Imac ou une baisse des prix des mac pro (ou une entrée de gamme plus raisonnable supérieure au haut de gamme Imac)... Cela dit, j'attends impatiemment les test mi-novembre des 27" avec les i5 pour voir si je revends mon beau 24"...

Wait & See ...


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

bartmanb a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai un imac 24" qui date d'un an maintenant avec la 8800gs et j'avoue que pour le moment j'ai pas eu trop de soucis côté jeux. Maintenant c'est vrai que je me demande comme pas mal de gamers (même si j'ai une ps3) si la HD 4850 permettra de faire tourner des jeux récents tels que nfs shift, tropico 3, city xl, ou le dernier operation flashpoint en résolution native... Je vois en tout cas que sous 3D mark la ATI s'en sort avec 2000 points de plus donc ça doit être quand même assez sympa... A quand le SLI pour l'Imac ou une baisse des prix des mac pro (ou une entrée de gamme plus raisonnable supérieure au haut de gamme Imac)... Cela dit, j'attends impatiemment les test mi-novembre des 27" avec les i5 pour voir si je revends mon beau 24"...
> 
> Wait & See ...



J'ai encore le même iMac que toi et je confirme n'avoir eu aucun problème côté jeu .

En me basant sur le score j'ai fait un calcul théorique (donc rien de pratique) qui laisserait penser qu'on peut jouer en résolution native :

8800GS = 8000
HD 4850 (carte du 27") = 10500
ratio = 1,33

écran 24" = 1920*1200
écran 27" = 2560*1440
ratio = 1,31

Reste à voir en pratique...


----------



## bartmanb (29 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> J'ai encore le même iMac que toi et je confirme n'avoir eu aucun problème côté jeu .
> 
> En me basant sur le score j'ai fait un calcul théorique (donc rien de pratique) qui laisserait penser qu'on peut jouer en résolution native :
> 
> ...


Effectivement mathématiquement et théoriquement parlant les ratios collent bien...  Plus qu'à voir en pratique si c'est de même... Déjà je pense que niveau processeur la différence avec la version 2,8Ghz que je possède risque d'être sympathique pour les applications gourmandes en CPU... Rrrhhaaaaa vive les benchs !!!!


----------



## figaro (29 Octobre 2009)

bartmanb a dit:


> Effectivement mathématiquement et théoriquement parlant les ratios collent bien...  Plus qu'à voir en pratique si c'est de même... Déjà je pense que niveau processeur la différence avec la version 2,8Ghz que je possède risque d'être sympathique pour les applications gourmandes en CPU... Rrrhhaaaaa vive les benchs !!!!



Hehe entièrement d'accord . Je vais réellement apprécier le gain de temps à l'encodage !

En revanche je n'attendrai pas les benchs pour commander... de toutes façons si je ne suis pas livré avant décembre ça me laissera le temps d'annuler ma commande .... non je déconne


----------



## bartmanb (30 Octobre 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Hehe entièrement d'accord . Je vais réellement apprécier le gain de temps à l'encodage !
> 
> En revanche je n'attendrai pas les benchs pour commander... de toutes façons si je ne suis pas livré avant décembre ça me laissera le temps d'annuler ma commande .... non je déconne



Lol  tu m'étonnes c'est trop dur d'attendre moi je vais essayer d'attendre les benchs mais bon je pense que ça va être dur en attendant va falloir revendre mon beau 24" pour pouvoir avoir le tout beau tout neuf snifff quelle tristesse quand mêmeeeeee de se séparer de son premier imac


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Bah vous savez pou les jeux, vu que Call of 4 passe confortablement sur mon bébé, je peux vous dire que Call of 6 fera de même  Alors vous inquiétez pas pour les jeux futurs


----------



## bartmanb (30 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah vous savez pou les jeux, vu que Call of 4 passe confortablement sur mon bébé, je peux vous dire que Call of 6 fera de même  Alors vous inquiétez pas pour les jeux futurs



c'est quoi ton bb ? Un 27" 3,06GHz ? Je sais que ça passera au niveau des nouveaux jeux mais j'espère qu'ils passeront en résolution native pour nous donner encore plus de plaisirrrrrr à nous gamerz


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Le bébé est dans la signature.Il chauffe par contre si je le met à fond. En baissant d'un poil (en 1440*900 on voit pas la différence) c'est plus agréable. 

Mais il tourne bien. Donc vu l'avantage en puissance des iMacs, je me fais pas de soucis pour eux. 

Et vu que Call of 6 a le même moteur graphique...

Après pour le 2560*1600 reste la question du "format supporté par le jeux?"

Car c'est quand même hors norme pour une résolution. Je connais pas beaucoup d'écran affichant autant de point.

En fait à part l'iMac 27 j'en connais aucun.


----------



## slurp236 (31 Octobre 2009)

Personnellement j'ai eu un écran 30'' quelques temps  et je jouait en mode fenêtré.

 Cela me permettais  d'avoir les même performance que sur un 24 par exemple si je  lançait le jeux  dans une fenêtre  en 1900 x1200.


----------



## figaro (31 Octobre 2009)

Re à tous !

@bartmanb : moi aussi j'ai du mal à m'en séparer mais faut bien sinon point de trésorerie :rose:

Finalement le problème reste l'idée de la résolution native au sein même du jeu .

@slurp236 : c'est très intéressant ce que tu dis là, on a donc la confirmation qu'en mode fenêtré ça passe niquel. Je n'aime pas trop l'idée de voir ma fenêtre windows et de jouer dedans (question d'immersion dans le jeu), peux tu nous dire ce qu'il en est en changeant la résolution une fois dans le jeu, sans le lancer en mode fenêtré ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Clockover (15 Novembre 2009)

Sur l'iMac de ma copine 24" 3ghz avec une 130GT 512, le score 3Dmark 2006 est de 10000pts.

Si la 4850 tape autant alors c'est vraiment bof


----------



## kroon (16 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Un petit coup d'il sur ce comparatif, certes un peu léger mais qui a l'avantage d'exister :

GT130 (ex-9600GT 512Mo) versus ATI 4850 (bureau) résolution 1920x1200

GT130 (ex-9600GT 512Mo) versus ATI 4670 (bureau) résolution 1920x1200

Vous pouvez modifier la résolution et les paramètres du comparatif. La 4670 serait à peine moins performante que le GT130, la 4850 est environ 50% plus rapide en FPS que le GT 130.

J'avais lu que la 4850 greffée en option dans les Imac 24P était la version M sous-cadencée pour moins de chauffe mais avec une baisse de 20% des performances...Est-ce encore le cas sur le 27P ou s'agit-il de la version bureau ?

On peut tweaker un carte graphique sur un PC (software), n'existe-t-il pas la possibilité de le faire sous OS X ? (à ses risques et périls, vu le refroidissement limité de ce genre de boîtier).

Il faudra obligatoirement désentrelacer / fenêtrer pour jouer avec le 27P, même avec la 4850. Et effectivement, peu de jeux doivent supporter une telle résolution.


----------



## Arkange (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu un 27" avec la HD4850 ? Pour ma part j'ai toujours expédition en novembre sur mon suivi.


----------



## Stimenzee (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour!

J'ai passé exactement la même commande que toi est mon delai est toujours le même aussi... Ma commande est validée depuis le 3 novembre alors que certains l'ont validée plus tard et ont déjà une date de livraison... un peu énervant... mais patience


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu un 27" avec la HD4850 ? Pour ma part j'ai toujours expédition en novembre sur mon suivi.



Personnellement je la recevrais d'ici la fin de la semaine je pense (estimation prévue entre le 18/11 et le 23/11) (c'est un i7)



Stimenzee a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai passé exactement la même commande que toi est mon delai est toujours le même aussi... Ma commande est validée depuis le 3 novembre alors que certains l'ont validée plus tard et ont déjà une date de livraison... un peu énervant... mais patience



Ma commande était validée depuis le 03/11 également et je n'ai reçu que ce matin à 9h le mail d'expédition. A mon avis tu l'auras dans la semaine.


----------



## Arkange (16 Novembre 2009)

Moi c'est un C2D 3,06 Ghz avec la HD4850. Je suis vraiment impatient lol


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Moi c'est un C2D 3,06 Ghz avec la HD4850. Je suis vraiment impatient lol



Patience, tu verras la joie à la réception


----------



## Karma-design (16 Novembre 2009)

Pour répondre au sujet initial :
le 27 et sa résolution de 30' demande une Cg High end style GTX280/295 / Hd4870X2/Hd5850/Hd5870 avec 1Go de mémoire vidéo pour les jeu récents. 
Une 4850 est adaptée pour 22, 24 maximum. 
Sachant qu'on est en plus sur des versions mobiles....
Pour jouer en résolution native, le seul Mac viable est le 24' avec 8800GS/GT130/HD4850. 
Le 27 en 4670 ça sera un désastre, en 4850 ça suffira pour les jeux lights mais mas les récents, pas assez de mémoire vidéo et GPU trop faible. 

Donc pour jouer aux jeux récents, le seul compromis sur Imac c'est un 24' 8800gs/GT130/HD4850. 
Le 27 en 4670/4850 fera mieux qu'un 24 en HD2600, les HD2600 sont vraiment dépasses.


----------



## figaro (16 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Pour répondre au sujet initial :
> le 27 et sa résolution de 30' demande une Cg High end style GTX280/295 / Hd4870X2/Hd5850/Hd5870 avec 1Go de mémoire vidéo pour les jeu récents.
> Une 4850 est adaptée pour 22, 24 maximum.
> Sachant qu'on est en plus sur des versions mobiles....
> ...



Merci d'être revenu là-dessus. Il faudra donc probablement baisser la résolution sur le 27" 

Je vous dirai ce que j'en pense 1 ou 2 jours après la réception du mien, dès que j'aurai installé windows et Left4Dead 2 .


----------



## Karma-design (16 Novembre 2009)

Faut pas oublier que LCD, contrairement a CRT,
ne peut pas afficher une belle image sans être en résolution native. 
Donc baisser la résolution c'est jouer en fenêtré ou accepter une image un peu bizarre (pour vous faire une idée lancez un jeu en 1024*768 sur un écran de 17 ou 19' 4/3, ou 1400*900 sur un 22 16/10, etc...


----------



## eFraid (17 Novembre 2009)

Moi je peux le dire de suite. DoW2 tourne nickel en résolution native (i7). Il souhaite même avoir les effets max sous Vista.


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Moi je peux le dire de suite. DoW2 tourne nickel en résolution native (i7). Il souhaite même avoir les effets max sous Vista.



Merci pour l'info, tu dois t'éclater dessus en résolution native . J'ai adoré le premier du nom, le père Noël m'en rapportera peut-être un, j'ai été gentil cette année


----------



## kroon (17 Novembre 2009)

Tests en très très haute résolution (2560x1200) :

4850 (Clubic)

2560 x 1200 sur les cartes dernière génération

On voit qu'il est possible de jouer en résolution native avec la 4850, il faudra quand même penser à ne pas trop en demander (niveaux de détail) et le confort de vouloir jouer sur un Imac 27 se paiera en qualité de jeu (un First Person Shooter de dernière génération @ 22 FPS, c'est pas glop). Gaffe aux yeux et au cerveau, full screen 27 pouces en jouant au clavier à 60cm de ta dalle bien lumineuse, ces deux organes vont en prendre un coup 



> Faut pas oublier que LCD, contrairement a CRT,
> ne peut pas afficher une belle image sans être en résolution native.



Tout à fait d'accord, le désentrelacé avec des gros pixels, çà sera du gâchis 

Tu pourras trouver des infos sur les forums des jeux que tu souhaites acquérir (résolutions supportés, config...etc.).


----------



## Clockover (17 Novembre 2009)

Bref une carte qui va être bien trop faible très rapdiement


----------



## eFraid (17 Novembre 2009)

Après, on peut dire tout un tas de choses sur la carte. Mais je pense que, au moment ou a été designé le Mac, c'était ce qui pouvait renter de plus costaud dedans. La ratchitude est reste quanf même les 512 Mo plutôt qu'un giga.

@Figaro > Je n'ai eu le temps d'essayer que quelques minutes mais c'est top. L'écran est tellement grand que les Space Marines ressemblent à des Playmobils 

A tous ceux qui attendent Diablo3, je pense que cet ordi sera nickel au poil parfait !

Je vous passe les commentaires sur les perfs sur CS4 la zone de travail, etc&#8230; je ne crois pas que ça va intéresser sur ce forum


----------



## kroon (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Après, on peut dire tout un tas de choses sur la carte. Mais je pense que, au moment ou a été designé le Mac, c'était ce qui pouvait renter de plus costaud dedans. La ratchitude est reste quanf même les 512 Mo plutôt qu'un giga.
> 
> @Figaro > Je n'ai eu le temps d'essayer que quelques minutes mais c'est top. L'écran est tellement grand que les Space Marines ressemblent à des Playmobils
> 
> ...



Hum, pour regarder les trailers mais le jeu ne sortira pas avant 2011


----------



## zeio (17 Novembre 2009)

Clockover a dit:


> Bref une carte qui va être bien trop faible très rapdiement



Tout à fait d'accord. C'est ça aussi de mettre des cartes qui ont 1 an et demi d'âge 

Il ne me semble pas que ça soit uniquement une question de rachitisme du boitier, cette carte est vraiment pas cher sur le marché désormais et apple veut maintenir ses marges (d'autant plus avec la baisse des prix de ce modèle)


A la sortie de diablo III cette carte aura plus de 3 ans d'âge donc elle ne suffira pas je pense pour jouer confortablement.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> Je vous passe les commentaires sur les perfs sur CS4 la zone de travail, etc je ne crois pas que ça va intéresser sur ce forum


Ca m'intéresse  (si tu postes ailleurs.. sinon en Mp je veux bien un retour )


----------



## Karma-design (17 Novembre 2009)

Le 27 c'est 2560*1440 et pas 1200. 
Ça fait un petit 600.000 pixels en plus a gerer, l'équivalent d'un écran 15' presque en plus quoi... Faut pas l'oublier pour ces tests.


----------



## figaro (17 Novembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> @Figaro > Je n'ai eu le temps d'essayer que quelques minutes mais c'est top. L'écran est tellement grand que les Space Marines ressemblent à des Playmobils



Haha, excellent


----------



## medmed (17 Novembre 2009)

kroon a dit:


> Tests en très très haute résolution (2560x1200) :
> 
> 4850 (Clubic)
> 
> ...


Tu te trompes à 2 endroits dans ton raisonnement, et dans tes liens aussi:
- Dans ton premier lien, il est question de HD4850 effectivement, à cette différence près que ce sont de "vraies" 4850, alors que pour la faire tenir dans un iMac, il faut que ce soit ou du fanless, avec des perfs en baisse forcément, ou alors une version mobile, auquel cas c'est un 4850M. (j'ai une 4850 dans un pc, impossible de la rentrer dans la finesse de l'iMac, elle prend 2 slots pci en hauteur).
- Dans ton second lien, il est question de HD58xx, soit les nouvelles générations de cartes DirectX11. On peut voir qu'à cette résolution, la HD5870 fait 44fps, une 5850 doit faire sensiblement moins, mais  pour une 4850 "normale" (no fanless no mobile) ce doit être autre chose.


----------



## KuMike (17 Novembre 2009)

Faut quand même aussi ne pas oublier que c'est une machine qui tourne pour 300W maxi, écran 27 pouces compris ... ma dernière grosse tour avait une alim de 600W (malheureusement nécessaire), et l'écran était alimente de son cote ... pareil pour les enceintes, etc etc ....
La carte est correcte pour son prix, assez peu gourmande en W considérant ses performances graphiques (C'est une HD 4850, la carte de fixe, pas l'ancienne version portable, rendue probablement utilisable grâce a son énorme radiateur et ventilateur (voir iFixit), personnellement le choix me parait bon : n'oubliez pas qu'on est dans une machine de 5cm d'épaisseur ...

il est clair que selon les jeux, des sacrifices seront a faire sur les réglages pour obtenir une fluidité parfaite, que ce soit sur la résolution ou les effets, mais ne perdons quand même pas de vue une chose : 
- quand on est en résolution non native sur le bureau, en 2D, on a effectivement une image "baveuse" a cause de l'interpolation que doit faire le moniteur qui recoit une image qui ne lui correspond pas.
- en 3D, le phénomène est clairement moindre : vous affichez des polygones et non point par point, donc la perte, même si elle est réelle et visible, n'est pas aussi violente que ce qu'on pourrait le craindre ... Surtout qu'on ne va pas jouer a 60cm de la dalle sous peine d'un passage rapide chez un ophtalmo .. ^_^


----------



## medmed (17 Novembre 2009)

Attention je ne remets pas en cause le choix judicieux ou pas, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre, en achetant un iMac même avec la carte en option, à jouer pendant 3 ans aux derniers jeux.

De toute façon pour moi l'iMac, ou l'univers Apple dans son ensemble d'ailleurs, n'est pas optimal si on est joueur. Ne serait ce que parce que les derniers jeux développés nativement ne sont pas légion, Apple le sait et n'a jamais pris pour cible cette catégorie de PCistes. Apple préfère viser les professionnels et attirer les particuliers grâce aux iPods et iPhones! 
Et puis ce n'est pas pour rien que sur Pc ce qui te fait en racheter un, ou l'upgrader, c'est avant tout la carte graphique.

Perso n'étant plus joueur PC du tout (je préfère les jeux de sports et combats sur consoles), je me tourne vers le 27" de base.


----------



## kroon (17 Novembre 2009)

J'avais omis les -20% annoncés de la version fanless de la 4850 effectivement. 
L'autre test montrait que les dernières cartes graphiques sont vraiment au dessus de la 4850 de base, qui date de plus d'un an déjà. On aura mis la 4850 au milieu, çà aurait été quelque chose ! 

Tout çà pour aller dans ce sens, que le jeux sur Mac avec une 4850 c'est avec beaucoup de concession (je suis comme toi, j'ai Box pour m'éclater à côté).


----------



## Arkange (18 Novembre 2009)

Le bonheur  l'état de ma commande vient de passer a prepared for shipment ça ne va plus tarder des que je le reçoit je ferais quelques test et vous donnerais les resultats. Pour rappel c'est un 27" c2d 3,06 Ghz avec la hd4850.


----------



## Arkange (18 Novembre 2009)

Et voila c'est parti commande expediée avec une livraison prevu pour vendredi 20 novembre. La j'ai le sourrire aux levres comme un enfant lol


----------



## Stimenzee (18 Novembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Le bonheur  l'état de ma commande vient de passer a prepared for shipment ça ne va plus tarder des que je le reçoit je ferais quelques test et vous donnerais les resultats. Pour rappel c'est un 27" c2d 3,06 Ghz avec la hd4850.




Idem pour moi! Et j'ai exactement la même configuation... Je ne peux plus modifier mon adresse de livraison donc il va partir bientôt je suppose


----------



## Stimenzee (18 Novembre 2009)

Haaaaa, enfin, il est parti... Je dois compter combien de jours d'attente encore vous pensez? Parce qu'ils me disent max 3 décembre... J'espère que ça sera avant ça!

Je peux tout préparer pour ma migration


----------



## maog (19 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Haaaaa, enfin, il est parti... Je dois compter combien de jours d'attente encore vous pensez? Parce qu'ils me disent max 3 décembre... J'espère que ça sera avant ça!
> 
> Je peux tout préparer pour ma migration



idem pour moi ! parti aujourd'hui  (tjs pas de numéro de suivi) et prevu pour le 30 novembre en livraison... ca fait drolement tard ...


----------



## eFraid (19 Novembre 2009)

Ici, nombreux sont ceux qui parlent technique. Moi j'ai juste essayé la démo de Left4Dead 2 (un jeu récent s'il en est) et ça tourne très bien en résolution native. Faut pas non plus en faire des caisses, l'iMac 27 est juste une bombe !


----------



## figaro (19 Novembre 2009)

Stimenzee a dit:


> Haaaaa, enfin, il est parti... Je dois compter combien de jours d'attente encore vous pensez? Parce qu'ils me disent max 3 décembre... J'espère que ça sera avant ça!
> 
> Je peux tout préparer pour ma migration



Moi il a été annoncé le 16/11 en expédition et je l'ai reçu à Angers le 18/11 à 10h15 .



eFraid a dit:


> Ici, nombreux sont ceux qui parlent technique. Moi j'ai juste essayé la démo de Left4Dead 2 (un jeu récent s'il en est) et ça tourne très bien en résolution native. Faut pas non plus en faire des caisses, l'iMac 27 est juste une bombe !



Tout à fait d'accord car je l'ai acheté et je viens d'y jouer 1h en résolution native avec quasiment toutes les options au maximum sauf l'anti-aliasing qui est à x4 (il y a le choix entre sans, x2,x4,x8)


----------



## eFraid (19 Novembre 2009)

Menteur  Tu dois être dessus depuis au moins 4 heures, t'as même raté le foot !


----------



## SITRALE (21 Novembre 2009)

bonjoir à tous,

bon je suis sur le point de passer commande pour un i7 + 4850...

Mais...

Les cartes sur le iMacs sont bien sous-candencées right ? 

Je voulais savoir justement dans quelle mesures les cartes des iMacs sont bridées....parce que c'est bien beau d'annoncer des cartes, mais si elles valent pas ce qu'elles valent... enfin on s'est compris quoi ???? 

Je fais tourner crysis sans trop de problème avec mon MacPro 2,66Ghz équipé d'une X1900XT Rev 2 sur un LG 20", compte tenu du fait que la 4850 soit toute recente, il y a des chance que ca fonctionne même mieux dans la même résolution nan ? 

Et what about WoW en pleine resolution 27" ?  Ca s'annonce faisable ? 

Merci d'avance . 

S.


----------



## zeio (21 Novembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> bonjoir à tous,
> 
> bon je suis sur le point de passer commande pour un i7 + 4850...
> 
> ...




Salut, il y a un test de ifigaro qui donne de bonnes idées de l'imac i7 au niveau des jeux notamment : http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram


----------



## Superparati (21 Novembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> bonjoir à tous,
> 
> bon je suis sur le point de passer commande pour un i7 + 4850...
> 
> ...



pourquoi ne pas tout simplement changer de carte graphique plutôt que de remplacer tout l'ordinateur !
Tu peux pour bien moins cher avoir bien mieux ! Actuellement les ATI 4890 1Go fonctionnent parfaitement sur cette bécane après un petit flashage sous OS X (depuis peu !)

À moins que tu aies vraiment envie de changer de machine 
Ton MacPro est certes un poil moins performant que le Core i5 mais bon pour ce qui est des jeux, le remplacement de ta carte te donnera entièrement satisfaction !


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Novembre 2009)

Oui mais je comprends qu'il veuille changer. Entre un mac Pro et un iMac 27' j'avoue que je choisirais aussi l'iMac. 

L'humain est une créature de pulsion, non un être de raison.


----------



## SITRALE (22 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas tout simplement changer de carte graphique plutôt que de remplacer tout l'ordinateur !


 
  Arf, c'tune longue histoire...premièrement j'aime bien m'entourer de Macs à outrance ...mais ca coute cher..

  Sinon, malgré le fait que je m'en servirai 50% du temps, voir plus, c'est une machine dédiée à , ma coupine   Heureusement que je suis la.....donc voila, de toute facon une nouvelle machine arrive...




Superparati a dit:


> Ton MacPro est certes un poil moins performant que le Core i5 mais bon...


 
 i7 i7...




Superparati a dit:


> Tu peux pour bien moins cher avoir bien mieux ! Actuellement les ATI 4890 1Go fonctionnent parfaitement sur cette bécane après un petit flashage sous OS X (depuis peu !)



T'inquiète va...ca fait un moment que j'y pense......c'est en cours...




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oui mais je comprends qu'il veuille changer. Entre un mac Pro et un iMac 27' j'avoue que je choisirais aussi l'iMac.
> 
> L'humain est une créature de pulsion, non un être de raison.




La jsuis d'accord...

Histoire de déculpabiliser..:rose::rateau:

++

S.


----------



## eFraid (22 Novembre 2009)

comment peut-on faire pour voir les cadences des 4850 sous Vista ? Existe-t-il, comme pour nVidia, un utilitaire pour overclocker ? Pour l'instant, je dois avouer que j'ai à peine entendu un petit soufflement, même en jouant à L4D2.


----------



## kroon (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour info, je fais tourner Dragon Age Origin sur mon 24P + 4850 avec tous les détails à fond (j'avais une tour C2D OC à 2.32 + GTS 8800 sur un 19P en 1280px, çà tournait déjà bien) en 1920px 16:10...

J'ai pas pu voir la vitesse d'affichage, je ne sais pas comment faire mais mon expérience de gamer a fait le reste 

Incroyable, aucun ralentissement même en pleine action. Je suis bluffé. En revanche, le moulin chauffe bien, j'ai entendu les ventilos tourner à plein régime après une session d'une heure.


----------



## Rams3s (24 Novembre 2009)

Hello tout le monde, J'ai juste une quéstion... j'attend, depuis trop longtemps déjà, mon imac i5 avec la CG 4850. je ne suis pas un gamer, mais photographe et graphiste. j'ai des photo qui pèsent 1,5G et sur une machine (PC Windows) un peu vieille certe, elle s'ouvre en 9 minutes montre en mains. je n'es pas eu le temps de tester sur mon macbook noir vieux de 3 ans, mais photoshop, la game adobe et autre vont tourner comment sur un i5 ??? une photo même lourde demande plus ou moins de ressource qu'un gros jeux ???
l'écran est pour moi à lui seul un argument (photo) d'achat, mais je voudrait être sur de pouvoir bosser dans un environement fluide avec des photo format A3 et 300 dpi sans que photoshop traine sur chaque oppération ou chargement de pinceau. MERCI !!


----------



## kroon (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai peur que ton sujet soit noyé dans le débat de gamers, il faudrait mieux poser la question dans un nouveau post dans la section "conseil d'achat". Il y a beaucoup de graphistes/photographes qui traînent sur ces forums.

Les ressources mobilisées sont peu dépendantes de la carte graphique dans ton cas mais surtout du processeur, du disque dur et RAM.

Clairement, si tu choisis un I5 ou un I7, tu auras une des machines les mieux loties pour ton usage. Et tu pourras booster avec un peu de RAM si ce n'est pas suffisant voire un SSD dans quelques mois. La carte graphique importe moins, elle sera de toute façon une 4850 sur les deux machines.

Une image lourde n'est pas gérer comme un jeu 3D, je pense.

A +


----------



## Karma-design (24 Novembre 2009)

A l'heure actuelle pour ton usage la carte graphique ne change rien. 
Mais dans quelques années quand l'OpenCL et compagnie seront bien développes, on pourra en reparler


----------



## Rams3s (24 Novembre 2009)

Ok merci les gars...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




Karma-design a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle pour ton usage la carte graphique ne change rien.
> Mais dans quelques années quand l'OpenCL et compagnie seront bien développes, on pourra en reparler




Mais alors dans ce cas, pourquoi mon macbook patogeait autant ?? il y avait 2Gb de RAM et un dual core.... 

Et c'est quoi l`OpenCL ??


----------



## Arkange (24 Novembre 2009)

L'Open Cl permet d'utiliser le GPU pour effectuer des calculs et donc aider le CPU. Donc plus le GPU est puissant et théoriquement plus la puissance de calcul global de la machine augmente si le logiciel utilise l'Open Cl.

Pour info je viens de teste Eve Online en resolution native sur le 27 pouces est avec tous les détails au max aucuns problèmes, ça tourne a merveille.


----------



## Rams3s (24 Novembre 2009)

MERCI !!!


----------



## slash63 (26 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part avec mon iMac 24"  3.06ghz et radeon HD4850 je fait tourner sans aucuns soucis, left for dead, call of duty world at war 2, unreal t3 etc.... tout ça en plein écran 
et j'en suis super content !
Bien évidemment grace à Bootcamp  et seven


----------



## figaro (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai testé quelques jeux avec la HD4850 !

http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/test-de-limac-27-core-i7-28ghz-4go-de-ram


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Fait un test avec Crisis et après on en reparle


----------



## figaro (26 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fait un test avec Crisis et après on en reparle



C'est prévu (cf commentaires) mais malheureusement la démo car je ne possède pas le jeu .


----------



## Arkange (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Moi j'ai le jeux complet je ferais un test ce week et je vous donnerais les résultats


----------



## figaro (27 Novembre 2009)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai le jeux complet je ferais un test ce week et je vous donnerais les résultats



Génial . Pense tout de même à faire les mises à jour ou à appliquer les patchs


----------



## SITRALE (28 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fait un test avec Crisis et après on en reparle



Meme remarque mais j'ai deja posté sur le site...La on saura...Vu d'ici deja je pense qu'en resolution max c'est mort...

S.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Meme remarque mais j'ai deja posté sur le site...La on saura...Vu d'ici deja je pense qu'en resolution max c'est mort...
> 
> S.



En Very Hight (tout à fond) je pense que ca va laguer 
Sinon en Hight avec 2-3 effets abaissés ça peux passer


----------



## butok (28 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de me faire du WOW avec mon 27" core i5 :  Résultats tout a fond en résolution native 45 FPS en plein Dalaran !!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

butok a dit:


> Je viens de me faire du WOW avec mon 27" core i5 :  Résultats tout a fond en résolution native 45 FPS en plein Dalaran !!!



WoW c'est pas Crisis :love:
D'une part WoW est un jeu en ligne donc sensé ne pas être trop gourmand...
Secondo Crisis à la réputation d'être extrêment mal encodé (avec les pieds diraient certains ) d'ou l'intêret de tester ce dernier


----------



## butok (28 Novembre 2009)

Holla du calme !    Je te parle effectivement pas de crysis, juste je transmet une info au cas où ça interesse des gens.  Le monde entier ne tourne pas autour de crysis !


----------



## Arkange (28 Novembre 2009)

Bon me voila avec des infos toutes fraiches 

Alors j'ai donc mis Windows XP SP3 sur une partition bootcamp avec Crysis en version 1.21.

Pour la petite info le HD4850 de l'iMac est bien la version mobile.

Voila donc les résultats : 

En 2560x1440 ( j'ai pas testé plus bas pour rester dans la résolution native )

AA = none , tous les détails sur élevé  --> 18 fps
AA = x4     , tous les détails sur élevé  --> 4,9 fps
AA = none , tous les détails sur moyen  --> 30 fps
AA = x4     , tous les détails sur moyen  --> 6,5 fps

J'ai pas testé plus de réglages après à chacun de pouvoir affiner, mais quand même je suis assez surpris car en résolution native et réglages sur moyen c'est parfaitement fluide. Avec la résolution de 2560x1440, l'AA ne manque pas vraiment en fait. Je suis aussi rester sur les plages au début du jeu donc après il y aura surement une chute de fps suivant les zones mais quand même je trouve que c'est pas si mal. Je mets aussi l'image de GPU-Z pour avoir les infos sur le HD4850 M


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Novembre 2009)

Y a pas de GUP-X comme il existe un CPU-X pour CPU-Z?


----------



## cosmoscosmos (30 Novembre 2009)

Un utilisateur de iMac core i7 peut-il rapporter son expérience/feedback sur le décodage/encodage h264 sous OSX et sous BootCamp avec Catalyst 9.x et Avivo encoder ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

butok a dit:


> Je viens de me faire du WOW avec mon 27" core i5 :  Résultats tout a fond en résolution native 45 FPS en plein Dalaran !!!



Tu m'intéresses là.

C'est la HD4670 sur ton i5 ? Moi qui me disait je verrais bien si je joue ou pas avec mon i7 en résolution native avec la HD4850 ...

Je ne joue plus depuis août, je sens que je vais réactiver mon compte pour Noël !


----------



## butok (30 Novembre 2009)

Nan, les i5 comme tous les 4 core ne sont disponible qu'avec la CG """"haute-gamme""""  (remarquez les multiples guillemets ..lol).   Et d'ailleurs si c'est pour jouer , ne prend pas le i7, car la seule différence c'est l'hyperthreading (orthographe douteuse je pense) qui n'est absolument pas utile en jeu.   (Moi aussi mon compte wow dormais depuis cet été, mais l'envie de tester avec ma nouvelle machine a été plus forte que moi ! lol)


----------



## Fredche (30 Novembre 2009)

butok a dit:


> Nan, les i5 comme tous les 4 core ne sont disponible qu'avec la CG """"haute-gamme""""  (remarquez les multiples guillemets ..lol).   Et d'ailleurs si c'est pour jouer , ne prend pas le i7, car la seule différence c'est l'hyperthreading (orthographe douteuse je pense) qui n'est absolument pas utile en jeu.   (Moi aussi mon compte wow dormais depuis cet été, mais l'envie de tester avec ma nouvelle machine a été plus forte que moi ! lol)



Juste, c'est les C2D en 27" qu'ont la HD4670. Vraiment déphasé depuis ma commande moi...

Et, non t'inquiète c'est vraiment pas pour jouer que j'ai pris la bestiole, mais comme toi je n'aurais pas pu m'empêcher de réactiver pour tester ! :-D

Et si ça tourne si bien, va falloir faire attention ! No life toussa  De toute façon, plus trop le temps, c'est pour ça que je joue plus depuis août ... bon, il resterait bien les nuits ... :hosto:

23/12, c'est bientôt, 23/12, c'est bientôt, 23/12, c'est bientôt, 23/12, c'est bientôt


----------



## charles0304 (6 Avril 2010)

et sinon qqun a tester AION sur un 27, avec  une 4850HD ?
j aimerai bien savoir ce que sa donne , sa me permettrai de passé sur ce beau joujou si le teste est concluent .. merci d avance


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Avril 2010)

Aion? Kesako? un de ces mmo gratuits?

Alors t'inquiète pas....


----------



## SITRALE (7 Avril 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> AA = none , tous les détails sur élevé  --> 18 fps
> 
> (...)
> 
> c'est parfaitement fluide.




:mouais::sick:  

<30ips = parfaitement fluide.

S.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

SITRALE a dit:


> :mouais::sick:
> 
> <30ips = parfaitement fluide.
> 
> S.



Ben oui, c'est fluide si tu mets 3,5 secondes à cligner des yeux  

 :rateau:


----------



## Arkange (8 Avril 2010)

Il faut bien relire j'ai mis que c'était parfaitement fluide avec les détails sur moyen donc 30 fps


----------



## pouto (8 Avril 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Il faut bien relire j'ai mis que c'était parfaitement fluide avec les détails sur moyen donc 30 fps



Il aurait été sympa de faire un test avec une résolution plus contenue, genre 1600, avec et sans AA. Histoire de voir ce que ça donne quoi


----------



## Arkange (8 Avril 2010)

Oui mais vu le résultat en moyen en résolution native je ne pense pas que ce soit la peine de plus faut être honnête même en 1600 et en hight ça va ramer


----------



## pouto (8 Avril 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Oui mais vu le résultat en moyen en résolution native je ne pense pas que ce soit la peine de plus faut être honnête même en 1600 et en hight ça va ramer



ok...bien que je ne joue pas vraiment, jh'site toujours à attendre la prochaine mise à jour qui embarquera des Radeon 5xxx autrement + performantes que els 4850 actuelles (qui s'en tirent bien)...Globalement, le seul jeu que je vise est diablo3 (et peut-être SCII)  
A voir si ça tournera avec une 4850...


----------



## Fredche (10 Avril 2010)

pouto a dit:


> ok...bien que je ne joue pas vraiment, jh'site toujours à attendre la prochaine mise à jour qui embarquera des Radeon 5xxx autrement + performantes que els 4850 actuelles (qui s'en tirent bien)...Globalement, le seul jeu que je vise est diablo3 (et peut-être SCII)
> A voir si ça tournera avec une 4850...



Euuuh ... D'où tu sors que la prochaine mise à jour embarquera une 5xxx ? 
Parce qu'avec Apple ... possible mais rien de certain, si la série 5xxx chauffe plus ou leur paraît trop cher pour leur marge ou que sais-je encore, ils laisseront les 4850. 
Je ne suit plus trop l'actu au niveau des CG, mais de se côté Apple a le chique pour nous laisser pantois ... :mouais:

Maintenant ce 'détail' mis à part, nous sommes début avril, la gamme a 6-7 mois, à mon avis ça vaut quand même la peine d'attendre.
4850 ou 5xxx, peu importe, moi j'attendrais. Mais ce n'est que mon avis. 

PS : J'arrive quand même à faire laguer bien comme il faut WOW et pas besoin d'être à Dalaran !


----------



## SITRALE (14 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est fluide si tu mets 3,5 secondes à cligner des yeux
> 
> :rateau:



Dans un jeux video c'est pas comme au cinémas, si au ciné 24 ips ca ne nous gène pas, tu verras par contre une enorme difference de jouabilité, voir une experience de jeu completement différente si tu as l'habitude de jouer à un jeux à 30 ips, et que d'un coup tu joue au meme jeu à 100 ips, crois moi... d'ailleur les "pro", je pense aux teams counter par exemple car c'est ce qui me viens à l'esprit tout de suite, ils sont tous calé à 100 ips en moyenne.

S.


----------

